# Pulsar 7T62 Chronograph



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I've seen a few white faced chronographs and liked the look of them, although I've never actually had a chronograph of any colour before and I'm not convinced I have much use for one. Still, under the influence of reckless juice after Xmas, I bought this. A Pulsar 7T62-X146. The dial is 40cm, bigger than I normally wear and it feels solid and ... heavy. My biggest problem with it is it's pretty much impossible for me to see the time without reading glasses and I look at that big sweep hand stuck at 12 and think it's stopped. Not convinced the black strap suits it either. All that said, it's a nice watch, but I think it'll spend more time in the box than on my wrist.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@spinynorman what's the alarm like to set up, and how loud is it ?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

@WRENCH It is very easy to set. You can't see the two pushers in my photo, but you just press the bottom one until the alarm display gets to the time you want. The actual alarm is a very high-pitched ding and not that loud. It would probably alert me in a reasonably quiet room, but I wouldn't rely on it to wake me up.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The 7T62 was the next progression from the famous 7T32 Seiko movement. Many followers, including myself, weren't happy with the alarm setting on the '62...it's a lot more faff than the original 7T32. However, it still sounds the same, an electronic version of a minute repeater watch, which endears it to me. The later 7T92 didn't have an alarm function, but is still a revered quartz movement...this is an example of a '92...the Seiko Caesar..


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The 7T62 was the next progression from the famous 7T32 Seiko movement. Many followers, including myself, weren't happy with the alarm setting on the '62...it's a lot more faff than the original 7T32. However, it still sounds the same, an electronic version of a minute repeater watch, which endears it to me.


 I've seen that said about the alarm setting before, maybe by you though.  How does the setting on the 7T32 go then? Because I don't see a great deal of faff in "Pull crown out one stop, press button B".

Now you say it, the minute repeater analogy makes sense, I thought it sounded familiar.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

spinynorman said:


> I've seen that said about the alarm setting before, maybe by you though.  How does the setting on the 7T32 go then? Because I don't see a great deal of faff in "Pull crown out one stop, press button B".
> 
> Now you say it, the minute repeater analogy makes sense, I thought it sounded familiar.


 This is a facsimile of the alarm setting instructions for the 7T32...once set it can be used over and over. The setting may be similar to the 7T62, but I beleive that the setting is a one use only on the 7T62 and once cancelled, the alarm needs to be re-set every time you need it.

http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/150167/seiko-7t32.html?page=8


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This is a facsimile of the setting instructions for the 7T32...once set it can be used over and over. The setting may be similar to the 7T62, but I beleive that the setting is a one time only on the 7T62 and the watch needs to be re-set every time you need the alarm.
> 
> http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/150167/seiko-7t32.html?page=8


 Yes, that's true, it is one time only. I'm not too worried about that, I'll probably never use it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

spinynorman said:


> Yes, that's true, it is one time only. I'm not too worried about that, I'll probably never use it.


 You should also find that you can use the alarm sub dial to track a second time zone....


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You should also find that you can use the alarm sub dial to track a second time zone....


 I suppose if you change the main time to another time zone and don't adjust the alarm hands to match, that would be the effect. Though, the instructions are very insistent the alarm hands should be in sync with the main time, unless the alarm is set. I missed the chance to buy a Seiko with the 7T32 movement, a bit galling as it went for less money than the Pulsar I did buy. I'm quite interested now to compare the two brands, as well as the movements. I'm sure one will come up again.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Nice looking chronograph and a + for the alarm.

I was toying with the idea of one of these until distracted by something else.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pulsar-Gents-Military-Watch-PM3129X1-formally-PJN305X1-NEW-EXCLUSIVE/382643012152?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Enjoy your new acquisition. :thumbs_up:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

brummie1875 said:


> Nice looking chronograph and a + for the alarm.
> 
> I was toying with the idea of one of these until distracted by something else.
> 
> ...


 Thank you. I looked at non-alarm ones too and various Seiko and Lorus alternatives. Somehow ended up with this one.


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

I've picked up a 7T62 premier chrono but it's doa

i see cousins sell the YM62 for about £20 delivered - done a few movement swaps but never a chrono


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Cant you use the big sweep hand as the second hand?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

sabailand said:


> Cant you use the big sweep hand as the second hand?


 You mean just set the timer going and leave it? It would be cool if you could swap the function of the sub dial, but I haven't found a way to do that.


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

It would just drain the battery


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

lewie said:


> It would just drain the battery


 That's what I thought.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The 7T62 was the next progression from the famous 7T32 Seiko movement. Many followers, including myself, weren't happy with the alarm setting on the '62...it's a lot more faff than the original 7T32. However, it still sounds the same, an electronic version of a minute repeater watch, which endears it to me. The later 7T92 didn't have an alarm function, but is still a revered quartz movement...this is an example of a '92...the Seiko Caesar..


 I would tend to agree Roger, the Alarms on both my t32 and t34 are somehow easier to use than my t62. I think its mainly because there is a button separate from the crown, whereas with the 62 its all done on the crown. Once you get used to the fact the time set is done at position 2 it gets easier, but its a bit of an easy mistake to forget, get it the wrong way around and set the alarm at the 2 position. It took me a day to get used to it and now i find the 62 just as intuitive.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The 7T62 was the next progression from the famous 7T32 Seiko movement. Many followers, including myself, weren't happy with the alarm setting on the '62...it's a lot more faff than the original 7T32. However, it still sounds the same, an electronic version of a minute repeater watch, which endears it to me. *The later 7T92 didn't have an alarm function, but is still a revered quartz movement....*


 Just a quick edit Roger, the 7t92 was nothing to do with the '32 and '62 really.

The 7t32 was as you say the classic (and very user friendly!) 5 button chrono which was replaced in approx 2002 with the more fiddly 7t62.

There was another forgotten chronograph in the 1990's, the V657 calibre, another one of my favourites. This is the one which was shelved in favour of the 7T92.
The '92 was an improved model as it timed in 1/20th second increments as opposed to the 1/10th seconds of the V657, but again it wasn't quite as well received for the simple reason that the V657 has a centre seconds hand - it ticks! The 7T92 shoved the seconds counter onto a sub-dial which IMO was a mistake, I love having a chrono with the layout of a classic 3 hander with all of the chronograph functions on the sub dials.

The changeover was around the same time. You won't see many post-2000 V657 watches but they were around, some of the FIFA world cup 2002 special editions used that movement (I've got one!)

As it happens I am currently researching those watches as the FIFA one I bought was all blue (bought from France) and the other ones I've seen are a yellow dial model (South America) and a white and red one (Russia). I am trying to work out if they were sold in the different countries in team colours. Maybe a bit of a stretch but I suspect it might be the case. Sadly they are incredibly rare so I'm struggling to come up with much of a sample-size.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes I completely agree the t32 is the classic and the easiest to use for me, and its nice to be able to set a second time zone, my Aunt was on holiday in Greece and it was useful to have it set to their time over there for contacting her for a mundane example at least. Also its nice to be able to leave the alarm set i'm unsure whether you can do that with the 62, or whether it has to be reset each day even if you are setting it to the same time? Interestingly the t34 is just the same as the t32 in these respects.

though on the t34 the retrograde(?) subdial at 3 for date looks good but is hard to read. But the 4 subdials do give lovely symmetry.

one thing i do like about the 7t92 is the fact the chronograph subdial for minutes has an hour hand also, which it doesn't on the 32 and 34. Only having a minute hand for the latter two

Which means I can only time a max of 30 mins, but with the t92 I can do a full 12 hours and 30 mins.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Missed out on a 7T36 yesterday. Second highest bid.


----------

